# Boot aus Polyethylen PE - Reparatur



## Sebbo85 (5. Oktober 2016)

Haben nen kleines Loch von ca 1cm x 1cm in unserem Boot, da sich PE so gut wie gar nicht kleben lässt und verschweißen das einzigst haltbare ist, wollte ich nach Tipps und Tricks fragen.

Würde rein theoretisch Bauschaum auch abdichten?


----------



## Dieter02 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Boot aus Polyethylen PE - Reparatur*

Nein, Bauschaum dichtet nicht, handelt es sich um ein terhi Boot, wenn ja da Gibt's vom Hersteller repsätze

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbo85 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Boot aus Polyethylen PE - Reparatur*

Handelt sich um ein Pelican Predator 103, solang die Terhi Boote auch aus PE sind dürfte das Repkit auch für meins funzen. Danke dir


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Boot aus Polyethylen PE - Reparatur*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kunststoffschweissdraht-ABS-3mm-Rund-weiss-10x200mm-2-Meter-Schweissdraht-ABS-/152060524884

Ich würde damit arbeiten, kann man mit dem Heissluftgebläse verarbeiten, zur Not auch mit einem Lötkolben, da muss man aber die Temperatur im Auge behalten, also den Kolben nicht zu lange eingeschaltet lassen.


----------



## hennykanu (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Boot aus Polyethylen PE - Reparatur*

Hallo Sebbo,
auf keinen Fall Bauschaum oder ähnliches einbringen.
Das ist ein Thermoplast und lässt sich ganz einfach
schweißen. Damit ist aber nicht das Metallschweissen gemeint.
Tipps kannst Du Dir auch bei den Kanuten auf einer 
anderen Webseite holen denn die haben dauernd Löcher
oder Risse in ihnen Booten.
 Und nimm auf keine Fall Artfremdes Material Kein ABS oder PT oder PPPYYXXX:::
 Du mußt das gleiche PE wie Theri verwenden. Sauwichtig
Gruß Frank

P.S wenn Du nicht weiter kommst melde Dich
ich hab da Connection zu dem Verein


----------



## Dieter02 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Boot aus Polyethylen PE - Reparatur*

https://www.polyvance.com/kcwelder.php
Da gibts ein Video, eventuell hilft dir das weiter, für das Ram-X Material gibts wohl auch spezielle Rep Sätze.
Je nachdem wo dein Boot gekauft wurde, wende dich an den dir zuständigen Händler

Hab nen Händler gefunden
https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...1:0xc9402aae23ff78ad!8m2!3d49.38063!4d8.57149

Wäre sogar bei mir in der Nähe


----------



## hennykanu (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Boot aus Polyethylen PE - Reparatur*

Hallo Thomas 
 sehr geiler Tipp und genau die verstehen was davon.
 Habs mir auch gleich abgespreichert
 Dank und Gruß
 Frank


----------



## Dieter02 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Boot aus Polyethylen PE - Reparatur*

Wer ist Thomas ?


----------



## schlotterschätt (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Boot aus Polyethylen PE - Reparatur*



Dieter02 schrieb:


> Wer ist Thomas ?



Ich nich.........:q

Für PE gibt's auch schon Kleber. Aktivator und Klebstoff reichen für Dein quadratzentimetergroßes Loch allemale mit dem Zeug hier:
http://www.pattex.de/do-it-yourself...fe/sekundenkleber/sekundenkleber-plastik.html

Falls Dir das suspekt ist, findest Du hier noch mehr Möglichkeiten:
https://www.google.de/search?q=pe+kleber&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b&gfe_rd=cr&ei=ilD1V_22C47N8ge8_4CQBA

Viel Erfolg und rinjehauen.......#h


----------



## hennykanu (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Boot aus Polyethylen PE - Reparatur*



Dieter02 schrieb:


> Wer ist Thomas ?



Sorry Dieter trotzdem Danke#h


----------



## Dieter02 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Boot aus Polyethylen PE - Reparatur*

Aja OK bitte

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbo85 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Boot aus Polyethylen PE - Reparatur*

Damit ich das richtig verstehe.. Ram X = PE?


----------



## Sebbo85 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Boot aus Polyethylen PE - Reparatur*

Weiß jemand ob das Material dieser grünen Regentonnen auch PE ist? Dann würd ich ausm Deckel nen Stück rausschneiden, aufschmelzen und einbringen  Die Farbe wäre dann auch die selbe wie vom Boot


----------



## schlotterschätt (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Boot aus Polyethylen PE - Reparatur*

Die Billigtonnen in den Baumärkten kommen in der Regel von der Firma Otto Graf und sind aus Polypropylen.

http://www.graf-online.de/regenwassernutzung-oberirdisch/regentonnen/regentonne-rund.html


----------



## Sebbo85 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Boot aus Polyethylen PE - Reparatur*

Wollte mich erstmal recht herzlich bedanken ;-) hab vorhin mal bisschen im garten geschaut und siehe da.. muttis gießkanne ist aus hdpe und genauso grün  die wird wohl dran glauben müssen


----------

